# My Update



## kyles (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok peoples. You will know that I have been working really hard to get healthier this year, which why my little sweet self has not been here much! I have been going to the gym three times a week and swimming twice a week, and doing a long walk once a week. This is the girl who did nearly nothing before.

Well get this. My trainer at the gym has set me a goal, to the do a Half Marathon!!!!!!!!!!! Me, who has never run for anything other than a bus in her whole little life!!!!

Seriously I am really excited about it. It's the Great North Run in North-East England, it's televised world wide, so if you catch it on cable in September, you might see a not so fat little Kyles running for her life!!!!!

Any runners out there with advice????


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2005)

i hate running now ( buy a pair of inline skates   ), but i ran cross country in high school.
my best advice is to get a very good pair of running shoes. so much damage can be done to your joints and bones, cartiledge and tendons from long distance running, so you may save yourself a lot of future problems by investing in good shoes now. go to a sporting goods place that specializes in running, or at least one that advertises a specialty in fitting athletic shoes. your ankles, knees, hips, and back will thank you...


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 23, 2005)

Good advice from Bucky.

Given that you are overweight, and that the force on the joints in running is dynamically something like 3 times that of walking, you may pressuring the joints to a level of 5 or six times normal. Serious damage can occur. 

A good quality trainer shoe is essential in these situations, so go to a runing shop where they know about these things. For hiking, walking, backpacking etc you can go to Millets, Field and Trek, or Blacks (Camping).

Also do a Google on "choosing a traineing shoe".

I have only just started wearing trainers, but my podiatrist approves. So I wear them all the time now (or hiking boots).


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

Kyles, good for you!  What an exciting time in your life!

I second what bucky and darkstream have said.  I run but very short distances (just a mile or two).  My goal has always been to run in a 5 K.  Someday....

Only other advice I can think of at the moment is to take the time to stretch before and after.  It makes such a huge difference, even if you don't notice it (which you will if you don't stretch and hurt yourself--take it from someone who knows!).  Also, just go your own pace.  Don't worry about all of the folks zipping past you.  There will be some lagging behind, too!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow!  You amaze me!

From nothing to so much in such
a short time.  WONDERFUL!


----------



## kyles (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm on to the trainers already, thanks guys. My personal trainer has already nagged oops I mean advised me about that. I am looking at getting some New Balance running shoes, they have one designed for larger runners to help with the shock problems. I am also going to see a sports physio for a biomechanical assessment, because I want to know if I have any obvious problems that we can prevent, rather than getting an injury during training.

I also need a really good sports bra, which is proving to be a challenge, someone out there thinks fat girls don't exercise, but by September I will hopefully be a standard size, but I do need one for training.

I can't believe I enjoy exercise, I never knew that about myself before. I don't care if I have to walk some the run, there are all sorts of people who do this, people with cancer, people who have had strokes, visually impaired, people dressed as giant bananas, it doesn't matter to me, as long as I finish!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

What an awesome attitude, Kyles!  You're a good inspiration for the rest of us!


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 23, 2005)

GO FOR IT KYLIE!

All you have to do to succeed is to REALLY WANT IT.

If you do, and are prepared to make the sacrifice, you WILL get there.

Now, I am not of your gender, but becuase of disease I do have an understanding of the other problem. So....

If you cannot get a sports bra to fit, (and you may not be able to), then get one that is supportive and large enough for (I hope this is going to work) your mammary attachments. Tape up your nipples when you run, with a little masking tape or elastoplast. They will not then rub on the outside cloth, which can be particularly distracting, in a number of ways.

Do not over do it to begin with. Ease into it. And do not do too much of it and get bored with it and give up.

When it gets boring or a pain, take a break. You will probably want to get back to it . If you force yourself to keep doing it, you will reach a point where you will shoot the whole thing.

I have bought a lot of Hi-Tech trainers in the sales. But I suggest you follow your trainers advice.

Hope this is helpful.

Regards,


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't have any advice. i just wanted to poke my head in to say WAY TO GO KYLES!!! You have taken control of your life in the best possible way. You should be very proud of yourself! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jkath (Feb 23, 2005)

Here here, Kyles!!!
I'm very proud of your enthusiasm!

As for the sports bra, try the internet. 
There's probably even a special site for specialty bras.

Please keep us posted regularly - we want to celebrate each goal you reach


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow Kyles, I am in awe of you!  You are doing so great!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Feb 24, 2005)

kyles! great job! it sounds like you're doing an excellent job.


----------

